
Monero JavaScript Miner – First Week Status Report - minxomat
https://coin-hive.com/blog/status-report
======
thisisit
Just wondering what is stopping coin-hive from making it mandatory for all
their customers or website owners to ensure end user consent is required? They
can add it within their ToS. Currently "We hope we can convince website owner
to integrate the miner in a way that is more meaningful and honest to their
users." sounds quite insincere.

~~~
micaeked
From the post, seems like they want to try a technological solution for v2.
There are some benefits that make that attractive. I'm guessing the main
reason is that this way they don't need a lot of humans to manually review
every site for compliance.

~~~
thisisit
Manual review is the 2nd step of the process. First they need to add it in
their ToS before anyone can be reviewed for compliance. I am sure they might
have their reasons for not doing it but their response currently is rather
insincere about handling this issue.

------
snek
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15311889](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15311889)
is the post linked at the bottom of this article, you should probably comment
there.

~~~
micaeked
Wow, the quality of those comments is incredibly bad.

~~~
franciscop
That is exactly why I discontinued
[https://comments.network/](https://comments.network/) , a service to embed HN
comments in your page; because HN and HN users thought it might lower the
comment quality.

------
Casseres
The page title is Monero JavaScript Mining.

A more accurate title would be "Coinhive WebAssembly Miner Peaked at 5% of
Global Monero Hash Rate".

Mods, would it be possible to change that? It's definitely not 5% of the whole
blockchain.

